# G-Shock watch for smaller wrists.



## PD2 (Dec 30, 2011)

G'day. I've been lurking this forum for a while now, and I've recently got my first watch which is a GA-100. Sadly, I have very small wrists so this watch was just too large for me. 
So now, I'm thinking about returning it for another G-shock watch.

These are the ones I've looked at: DW-5600 - One of the smaller G-Shocks, which mean it'll probably fit me well, although the design is not my favorite. GW-6900 - A very nice looking watch, but I'm afraid it won't fit me as with the GA-100. With the GA-100 there's a lot of space between the bands and my wrist on the sides, do you think this would be less apparent with the GW-6900? Then there's the GW-7900 which is also a nice looking watch plus it has those addon pieces on top of the band which would make the previous mentioned space less apparent. Still though, I'm afraid it's also too big.
What do you guys think?

Here's some pictures of the GA-100:


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

First off, I don't think the GA100 looks too big on your wrist. But if you just can't stand a large G, check out the AWG100/101. It is much smaller but still on of my favorites. Also the Riseman wears on the small side as does a G9000 mudman.


----------



## PD2 (Dec 30, 2011)

I really didn't notice the mudman, which actually doesn't look that big. Do you know if there's a comparison photo of the G9000 and the GA100 somewhere? Or maybe someone can make one? I found this, rather old, thread with a comparison of the mudman and the 5600: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-small-wrist-160064.html


----------



## Jr3289 (Dec 6, 2011)

First off, I agree that it doesn't look big on you. Wearing it that loose makes it look bigger,you can tighten it one more notch it looks like, it'll feel tight for about a week and then the band will slightly stretch giving you a nice comfy fit. If anything get the GW6900, the mudman is a couple millimeters smaller looking at the measurements.


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

Too big, IMO. A 5600, Riseman, or 9000-series Mudman would all be good choices. A 6900 might also be a possibility though that might be pushing it a bit.


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

Not sure if this is going to work, first time I've ever uploaded a photo on the iPad


----------



## palafox (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmmm, I don't think it's too big, my wrist is smaller than yours I wear a white GA100, I'm up to the third holes.


----------



## Phelps (Oct 4, 2011)

Wojo said:


> First off, I don't think the GA100 looks too big on your wrist. But if you just can't stand a large G, check out the AWG100/101. It is much smaller but still on of my favorites. Also the Riseman wears on the small side as does a G9000 mudman.


+1 on the awg see pic for size comparison. Also consider the g300ml or the aw591ml both steathly looking lik






e the ga.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

There's a few more suggestions:
- G-7710
- G-8000
of course any 5600 model
- G-7600
- G-2900
- GW-002
- G-056
- GW-2500/2000
- G-9100
- GW-9100
- GW-9110
Some pics:
G-2900 (looks big with the velcro strap but there is a version with a resin strap):









G-7600


G-7710 (diameter is approx 40mm)









G-8000



G-9100


GW-2500B


cheers, Sedi


----------



## PD2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just thought I'd give an update on this thread. I ended up returning the Ga-100 for a G-9000 mudman. Been wearing it for a couple of days now and so far I'm pretty satisfied 

Thanks for all the great pics, really helped me deciding what to do here, much appreciated :-!


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

This query comes up quite frequently, and I still don't get it. My wrist is just below 7" so relatively small. I'm currently wearing my G7900MS 1BDR which is on the 3rd hole. It looks satisfyingly chunky, some may think it's too big, but I don't get that concept! Yes, it's a big watch, but I'm proud of it, and the strap still has 2 holes to go before I physically can't attach it.

Too big?? It's a state of mind, not the watch! :-!


----------



## grumpyguitarist (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't know my wrist size but I have both the Gw7900b and the GW5600.

I am on the 5th hole on the 5600 and the 4th hole on the GW7900.

The Gw7900 fits nice. If I get a spare moment tonight I'll take a picture and post it tomorrow.

FWIW: My wife's wrists are bigger than mine...


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's my G7900MS on it's 3rd hole, wrist size just under 7" - fits just fine, and I love it!


----------



## grumpyguitarist (Feb 2, 2011)

I forgot to take a pic and I tried on my cellphone... meh. It looks horrible.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

grumpyguitarist said:


> I forgot to take a pic and I tried on my cellphone... meh. It looks horrible.


I'm sure your cellphone doesn't look that horrible!! :-d:-d


----------



## PD2 (Dec 30, 2011)

StephenWatch said:


> This query comes up quite frequently, and I still don't get it. My wrist is just below 7" so relatively small. I'm currently wearing my G7900MS 1BDR which is on the 3rd hole. It looks satisfyingly chunky, some may think it's too big, but I don't get that concept! Yes, it's a big watch, but I'm proud of it, and the strap still has 2 holes to go before I physically can't attach it.
> 
> Too big?? It's a state of mind, not the watch! :-!


You're right, but you have to remember that if you have a small 6½" wrist, bigger watches can start to get pretty uncomfortable wearing. The G-9000 is much more comfortable for me than the Ga-100 ;-)


----------



## grumpyguitarist (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think it's all just a matter of the wearer's own perception. Most G-Shocks have straps that are designed to leave the aforementioned gaps when worn, probably to let some air pass through, to act as some sort of bumper against hits as the gap can slightly reduce the intensity of a bump from the side, or just to prevent the watch strap from being too physically straining on your skin. I have 7-7.25" wrists and the G-9000 "wears big" on me - even though I wear it on the 6th/7th hole depending on whether it's hot or not outside. Like I always say, it doesn't matter if we wear G-Shocks "just right" or "too loose" - other people, who see our arms from a outside angle, will think they are perfectly fine. With some models like the GF/GWF-1000, which has an asymmetrical design, the wearers' perception might be even more extreme, since the asymmetrical shape makes it more obvious to our eyes when the watch tilts to the side on our wrists. But other people will STILL see it as fine.

Here's how both the G-9000 and GF-1000 look on a 7.25" wrist. From this angle, which is similar to the way my own eyes see them, it is easy to judge the GF-1000 as being far too big for my wrists. But it's not - I wear it on the 4th hole, slightly tilted and of course the gaps are there. But I know I don't care ;-).


----------



## buffalowings (Dec 16, 2011)

they're meant to look stupid


----------



## palafox (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree with GTR83, it's all about perception, design... and proportion. The GA series have strong industral details, so looking big works, it's Casio designer's intent. Think about it... there's no business sensse making watches for big wrists only. On the flip side if you take a normal conservative watch (any brand) and enlarge it to GA dimensions it'll look foolish because there's no reason to make it big. Watches are all about the details.

To me some G-shocks are actually too small. Casio crammed too much detail and looking too busy, some space is needed to let the details 'breathe'.


----------



## wolw (Jan 1, 2012)

I love big Casio watches, if anything I'm afraid I'll think they're too small. I've got a 6.2" wrist.
Sometimes people go "that's a big watch" and I'll just smile and say "yes, it is" ;-)

ALT-6000 and SPF-40

Peter


----------



## grumpyguitarist (Feb 2, 2011)

fwiw: I have a 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

I discovered this thread during my cursory search on the very same watch model and wrist gap problem. I visited a local AD today to check out some G-Shocks to add to my small collection of Timex quartzies and Seiko 5 autos. I spotted the GA100 and GA120 models and both were large. Casio markets these as "X-Large Combi" and they are purposely designed to be large as part of the style.

I tried on the GA100 and as you can see in the photo below, there's a substantial gap between my wrist and where the strap connects to the case body. I wore the watch on the second smallest opening.










The gap is pronounced for those with skinny wrists like myself (57mm across top and 6" in circumference). The strap connection method also contributes to this gap. The strap connections have stoppers or chocks on the underside that help to keep the strap at a flatter angle rather than dropping straight down if they were only connected using the pins.

Here's another photo with the GW3000 with straps that hinge more than the GA100.










My questions to the G-Shockers here...

1) Has anyone tried to cut-down the stoppers or chocks on the underside of the straps where it connects to the case body? This could help mitigate the gap problem by allowing the straps to drop/hinge more closely to the wrist. I'm looking for suggestions and help from anyone that may have done this mod or any other for that matter to minimize the gap. I've heard "boiling" the strap too?

2) Are there any other G-Shock straps that would work on the GA100 that fully hinge like on the GW3000?

3) Or, should I just run with the gap since it's part of the style anyway?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## wolw (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan-LAX said:


> 3) Or, should I just run with the gap since it's part of the style anyway?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


 Yes, definitely.

I had to add rubber to make the band stand out on my BM-100 (using the BM-500 band), it looked plain silly with the band hanging straight down.

Peter


----------



## palafox (Oct 2, 2011)

You don't want to cut down the stoppers because the bezel and strap are meant to look 'seamless' and intergrated. Altering the underside will break the flow of the design.

I have a 6.5" wrist (50mm looking straight down) and I wear a GA100 and GX-56 King. Using the third holes from the top, I have a big gap also, I wear mine confidently. If the gap makes you uncomfortable then go with something smaller.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the input here. I wanted to place this "lead post" as a reference for anyone else that may stumble upon this thread at future searches.

I did end up buying the GA100-1A1 (stealth model) despite the big gaps. I liked the large case size. So after wearing it for a week or two, I studied the strap construction and thought about how I could mod it to solve my little predicament.

What came about was my "skinny wrist strap mod" tutorial for others in the same situation.

Dan


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I too have been pondering the design philosophy of the Casio watches, both G and non-G.

I'm bothered by the massive gaps left by the Frogman, and wish I could better customize the fit. The 5th hole is pretty close, but the 4th hole is much more stable. Unfortunately, I think I'd have to shave off more than 50% of the material to make the 4th hole fit best, and that's more than I'm willing to remove for fear of compromising any sort of structural integrity.

As has been previously mentioned, I think the strap/lug design is part of the shock-resistant system of the watch. I have an STW-1000, and that too has little wings underneath to keep the strap pointed in more or less the same direction ie-sorta down, sorta out, maybe at a 60 degree angle to the case. But it's not allowed to flop like a standard strap on a springbar. I think this is to prevent the watch from being able to land flat on the back in the case of a drop. Rather, the straps will always hit first, or the bezel, but never the metal back. And it won't simply hit flat, but more likely be able to roll and absorb/dissipate the shock.

The one factor I hadn't considered, as pointed out by GTR83, is the overhang parts as being a shock-absorbing bumper. From a function standpoint that makes sense, but from a comfort standpoint it's kinda annoying :/

In the case of the Frogman, I wish Casio would offer some sort of "alternate" strap, with the holes spaced the same, but starting up or down one radius length. If you were to overlay the original and alternate, the holes from the one would meet the gaps of the other. That way, in the case of my setup, if the 4th hole is a bit too tight, and the 5th a bit too loose, the alternate strap would have the 4th hole fit just right, but the 5th be way too loose and the 3rd way too tight.

It'll never happen, but a boy can dream...

UPDATE

Okay, I broke down and did some work.
First I tried to use a belt hole router thing, but that did nothing.

So then I tried the hot screwdriver, and that got kinda messy.

So, finally I broke out the dremel and drill bit and tried to even it as much as possible. I took as much material as I felt comfortable, and it fits much better on hole 4.3, as it were.

The only reason I did this is because replacement resin is available.


----------



## wolw (Jan 1, 2012)

They're supposed to be big, with gaps ..

Look at the puny 8M-1000WJ next to a SPW-1000, it just doesn't look right ...

Cheers,

Peter b-)


----------



## sabesh (Apr 2, 2016)

Mudmaster GWG-1000 on my 6.5" wrist (wrist is of the flat variety). 4th hole. I think it looks OK. Loving the look of this watch.


























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks perfect to me 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

GG-1000 is a bit smaller than Mudmaster GWG, so more comfortable for my wrist, similar to Rangeman feeling


----------



## JacobS15 (Apr 24, 2016)

I recently got the GWM5610-1 which, as far as I know, is the same size as the DW5600. It has the same module shape, with the only difference being that mine is solar powered and and it has a few more features. I have average sized wrists that are more on the smaller side, and it fits me great. That style is really designed to fit people of every wrist size. I like the simplistic design with no unnecessary busy things going on in the display. I actually used to have the GA that you currently have, and I had bad experiences with two different ones randomly shutting off.


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

try 6900
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6415129&d=1450925087


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a 6" wrist and just picked up a DW9052-1V today and am in the same boat. I think it looks good, but I don't want it to look TOO big. That being said, having a tiny wrist makes almost any watch look big.


----------



## pinnock Sam (6 mo ago)

PD2 said:


> G'day. I've been lurking this forum for a while now, and I've recently got my first watch which is a GA-100. Sadly, I have very small wrists so this watch was just too large for me.
> So now, I'm thinking about returning it for another G-shock watch.
> 
> These are the ones I've looked at: DW-5600 - One of the smaller G-Shocks, which mean it'll probably fit me well, although the design is not my favorite. GW-6900 - A very nice looking watch, but I'm afraid it won't fit me as with the GA-100. With the GA-100 there's a lot of space between the bands and my wrist on the sides, do you think this would be less apparent with the GW-6900? Then there's the GW-7900 which is also a nice looking watch plus it has those addon pieces on top of the band which would make the previous mentioned space less apparent. Still though, I'm afraid it's also too big.
> ...


----------

